# Should we .?



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi, is it advisable to keep the 240v plugged in at home when van not in use to keep batteries topped up etc ? or are there any pitfalls in doing so.?

Alex.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I'm told that as long as you connect to a EHU for 24hrs every few weeks, then you should be ok. Not sure about 24/7 although I know a lot of people do connect during winter to have some anti frost style heaters on...Someone cleverer that me will tel you..  :lol:


----------



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

We keep our RV indoors and connected to 240 hookup all the time. We do it so that the fridge and freezer are on and so that the van is ready at a minutes notice to go just in case we cannot contain the urge to travel any longer!

I am interested in the replies to this as I hope we are not doing any untold damage.

By the way, love your Avatar Linal!


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I wouldn't advise it permanently no.

Three areas of pit falls 

One your mains supply earthing especially in rural areas may be of a type specifically excluded from being used to power hook ups (PME or TN-C-S).

Two your charger may overcharge the battery by repeatedly cycling over 13.8V leading to electrolyte loss. 

Three you are wearing out a system that has a finite life.

BUT

assuming a suitable safe supply your battery will be improved by occasional connections to a hook up whether at home or on site as this takes the charge up to full capacity not the 85-90% that the split charge system gives.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Alex


We fulltime and in doing so my batteries are plugged into the campsite most of the time. So far we have not actually had any problems with them going flat when off hook up for the weekend for example.

However leisure batteries are designed to be flattened and then recharged. We have some technical members so I am sure you will get a technical answer soon but I think I would be tempted to take them off charge maybe once a week and leave non dangerous items on for a few few hours to get the batteries used. This would also have the added advantage of periodically using the items in the van to make sure they are working as well


stew


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Depends on your battery charger. If the standard one, there is a danger of overheating as Frank has already said. I have fitted a CTEK intelligent charger that constantly monitors the batteries as switches to pulse charging and maintenance mode when required. I leave this on all the time and have installed a camp site type hook up point under a waterproof case on the outside of my garage. 

Trevor


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

artona said:


> clipped........ We have some technical members so I am sure you will get a technical answer soon .....clipped stew


or even 5 minutes ago


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Frank - were you reading my mind when you wrote your last post :lol: :lol: :lol:


stew


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi thanks for all the replies I think i'll carry on letting the batteries run down then put back on 240v for a day or so. This question arose as a friend who has m/homed longer than myself said the 240v should be left plugged in I told him I wasn't so sure but knew of a site where the relevant answers would soon be forthcoming. I'll try once again to get him into this century and start logging onto MHF.

Thanks again,

Alex.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> Frank - were you reading my mind when you wrote your last post :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> stew


no just your precognitive intention


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

> However leisure batteries are designed to be flattened and then recharged.


Stew.......are you sure.......didn't I read somewhere on here that leisure batteries dont like to go below a 50% (or something) discharge?

(Forgive me for speaking out against a mod....  )


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Why not connect the mains to a timer switch........one day on one day off?? :roll: 

Keith


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

badger said:


> > However leisure batteries are designed to be flattened and then recharged.
> 
> 
> Stew.......are you sure.......didn't I read somewhere on here that leisure batteries dont like to go below a 50% (or something) discharge?
> ...


You are correct Badger. Leisure batteries ,Traction batteries and ordinary Lead acid batteries all have a limited number of charge discharge cycles in their life. Their actual detailed chemistry and physical construction vary and so do their performance.

If you take a leisure battery below 50% every time you discharge I would expect you be talking about the couple of years life that some people report. Take it below 10% a few times and thats it - life over. Conversely a lead acid battery kept at the float voltage and topped up might easily last 20 years. Batteries in some backup systems are like that.

I expect Stew used the word flatten in its vernacular use, meaning 'discharge' as opposed to 'charge', and not describing the end state of a flat battery.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi all,

I purchased my Hymer 544 new in 1993. I connected the leisure battery to the van battery as the van battery wouldn't charge from a EHU. 

It has been connected to the mains since then, except when we are away and in 14 years I have replaced the leisure and vehicle batteries 3 times.

Regards

Drew


----------



## hbspc (May 1, 2005)

*mains hookup*

I havea proper mains point outside the house with rcd built in a nd waterproof. i have had my motorhome plugged in 24/7 no problems. Dependant on power system fitted these should monitor your battery condition and just trickle charge it unless its been abused on a green field site. Just check battery electrolyte levels every 4 months in in doubt


----------

